# Winona, MO



## mommydenise (Jun 9, 2006)

De to recent changes, we are considering a move to winona, MO. Can anybody tell me about the town and people? any weird laws or ordinances?


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

I grew up in Terrista MO. Winona has beautiful views. It is also home to Peck Ranch, where they have the elk.

Take a run down and look at the area. Are you set on Winona? There is other nice small towns in that area.

If you like to ride there are many trails. The wild horses are in that area too.


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

Figure lots of rocks or gravel a few inches under your soil. Lots of springs in the area also (one of which is one of the largest in the world). The Current river (Ozark Scenic Riverway National Park) and Eminence, MO, which is the horse riding center of the Midwest. This area of Missouri has very few restrictive ordinances. Can't tell you about the town of Winona, itself, but it is likely to be pretty easy going on things like that.


----------



## mommydenise (Jun 9, 2006)

thank you. Unfortunately due to being in AZ, I can't just hop over and check it out. although I'd love to. but if things go as planned, I could be moving there in a few weeks.


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

I spent two weeks in the area back in May. Didn't make it to Winona proper but did look at some properties with a Winona address. The area is very nice. I liked Mountain View, too, and Willow Springs. Can't imagine you won't find a spot worth your while if you nose around a bit.

Best of Luck to you!


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Are you set on the Winona area or interested in other towns around here?


----------



## mommydenise (Jun 9, 2006)

I kinda found a fixer upper house in Winona. My son is in Ft. Leonard Wood and will check it out next week for me.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Winona is lovely.

That's Shannon County, I believe. Nothing too weird or hinky there. 

Mark Twain Nat'l Forest is there. Absolutely beautiful.

The soil is rocky, but rich in minerals and not difficult to amend.

Where's the fixer-upper? And is your son civilian or military?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Delrio said:


> Are you set on the Winona area or interested in other towns around here?


You're trying to get us more like-minded folk in Douglas County, aren't you?


----------

